# Reinventing the wheel, or rather the oat huller



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm trying very hard to think outside the box for new ways to hull oats. I was hoping you'd share what you have tried, what worked and what didn't. Also, have you toasted yours first in a low temp oven? Did you just use cookie sheets? Did it improve your ability to hull? I wonder what effect a rock tumbler would have on oats. There has to be an easier way to solve this problem. :hair


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've seen instructions on making a dehuller with a corona grain mill. Usually oats are steamed lightly prior to dehulling to loosen the hull.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

In the future I would suggest planting naked oats. No idea how to do it otherwise, all though I'm sure it must have been done.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I wonder if you couldn't just grind the entire oat? and just have a lot more roughage?

I have, in the past, hand stripped ripe oats, thrown em in my mouth, dehulled them, ate the oat, and spit the hulls out. Prefer em cooked, though!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Let me see if the hull will sift out enough. I've been grinding whole oats in the mill to feed chicks. LOTS of roughage. Can't imagine being able to digest it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

OK, I'm back.
I put the ground whole oats thru a baker sieve (very fine mesh) that I use to remove the bran when I bake with whole wheat. I ended up with a bit less than half the volume I started with of fine oat flour and a bit more than half of hull. The second sifting got most of the hull out that went thru the first time. Grinding makes pieces of hull that are almost needle like and they can go thru even a fine sieve so you need at least two siftings. 

My hand grinder that makes a coarser grind is packed and I'm not dragging it out for the trial. Someone else can try with theirs.

I'll see how this flour does for baking in a day or two. Supposed to get some cooler weather and I'll feel more like baking.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Emergency Essentials has a roller at a reasonable price for cereal grains but i aint zactly sure how the best way to shed hulls offn groats would be......

William
Idaho


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

All right, so until I get hubby to invent a homestead de-huller...does anyone grow hullless oats? Where do you get your seed, it doesn't look like it's sold just anywhere. In a crunchy situation I think I'd just grind my stored oats hull and all, and cook with it. But I'd really like to improve on that.


----------



## achrap (Sep 28, 2009)

I plant them, about a 1/4 acre. Got the seed off the internet (Google, naked oats or hulless oats). Now I just replant my seed. We use it for oatmeal after rolling with my grain roller from LeMans Hardware. They just happen to be 12 miles from me.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucky you, achrap, I only found 1 or 2 places to buy, I think I will next week with my prepping money. Tell me about your grain roller. Is it manual or electric? Do you recommend it?


----------



## achrap (Sep 28, 2009)

It is a manual one. It looks and is built like a noodle maker. I have no problem with it, does the job its supposed to do.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I grow my own supply of both hulless oats and Hulless barley. I also have the roller mill you are talking about. Makes great nice thick oatmeal - oatmeal with texture.


----------

